# Blond Medical Terminology



## xrsm002 (Oct 23, 2010)

Blonde Medical Terminology 

Anally -- occurring yearly
Artery -- study of paintings
Bacteria -- back door of cafeteria
Barium -- what doctors do when treatment fails
Bowel -- letter like A.E.I.O.U
Caesarian section -- district in Rome
Cat scan -- searching for kitty
Cauterize -- Made eye contact with her
Colic -- sheep dog
Coma -- a punctuation mark
Congenital -- friendly
D&C -- where Washington is
Diarrhea -- journal of daily events
Dilate -- to live long
Enema -- not a friend
Fester -- quicker
Fibula -- a small lie
Genital -- non-Jewish
G.I. Series -- soldiers' ball game
Grippe -- suitcase
Hangnail -- coathook
Impotent -- distinguished, well known
Intense pain -- torture in a teepee
Labour pain -- got hurt at work
Medical staff -- doctor's cane
Morbid -- higher offer
Nitrate -- cheaper than day rate
Node -- was aware of
Outpatient -- person who had fainted
Pap smear -- fatherhood test
Pelvis -- cousin of Elvis
Post operative -- letter carrier
Protein -- favouring young people
Rectum -- damn near killed 'em
Recovery room -- place to do upholstery
Rheumatic -- amorous
Scar -- rolled tobacco leaf
Secretion -- hiding anything
Seizure -- Roman emperor
Serology -- study of knighthood
Tablet -- small table
Terminal illness -- sickness at airport
Tibia -- country in North Africa
Tumour -- an extra pair
Urine -- opposite of you're out
Varicose -- located nearby


Please add any you feel that should belong here


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 23, 2010)

Funny!

But I'd call them redneck med terms.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 23, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Funny!
> 
> But I'd call them redneck med terms.



So your a blonde and are offended?


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 25, 2010)

LOL hahahahahaha.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 25, 2010)

medic417 said:


> So your a blonde and are offended?



Not at all. 

But I do have several redneck friends who say exactly these things when the mean what is on that list. Ie:

Enema--not my friend
Fester--opposite of slower
Node--past tense of know.


----------

